# Any 'Brits' or Americans living in or close to Figueres



## JedStu (Oct 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon ExPats

I would be very interested to know if there are any Brits' or possibly Americans living in or close to Figueres?

I look forward to hearing from you.
Best regards
JedStu


----------

